
Developer Salary Levels, 2004-2009 - soundsop
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/features/article.php/3821106/Developer-Salary-Levels-2004-2009.htm
======
swombat
And what, pray tell, is the difference between a "Software Engineer" and a
"Programmer/Analyst"?

~~~
democracy
I did contract once in a small company, they had developers & software
engineers. Software Engineers were people with a CS/IT degree, I know nothing
about the difference in rates though.

~~~
henriklied
A couple of years back, I worked for a large corporation doing software
development. I have no formal education related to development, but my payslip
still said "HI INGENIØR", which is the term used to describe a mid-level
Software Engineer internally in the company.

------
csbartus
Do freelancers earn more than employees?

~~~
kailashbadu
they certainly do; provided they have enough work to keep their hands busy all
the time.

~~~
stevejalim
does it still hold true when you factor in the cost of replicating staff
benefits? I've always found it hard to chip into pension etc when freelance
(but that's just me)

~~~
Quarrelsome
Bear in mind the difference can be up to double the pay of salaried.

~~~
bmj
This has been my experience jumping between salaried positions and freelance
work.

------
logic
Here's a somewhat more visual version of this that I whipped up quickly when
this appeared on Reddit:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=rDPGKugP7_BC8ksp3PFyy...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=rDPGKugP7_BC8ksp3PFyy9A&output=html)

------
abyssknight
Either this list is an average between the east and west coast or I need to go
talk to management. ;)

Definitely going to ask for a title change next review period, that's for
sure. Sheesh!

------
pieter
Anyone know where to find similar numbers for (west)Europe?

